
What's it like to have your emails investigated? - elthran
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35311890
======
brudgers
_What it was was an article from a news website. It described how protesters
in St Petersburg had painted a giant penis on a bridge, so that when it was
raised it could be seen over a wide area. It was just a jokey news story
shared with a colleague._

